# How do I print this design?



## SeanTheDalek (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi, so originally my plan was to print by order with plastisol heat transfers but some of my designs won't allow me to do that. I'm assuming that this type of design is an "all over print" though I'm not entirely sure how these are printed. http://img.shein.com/images/shein.com/201703/4e/14908700768508426976.jpg

My questions are:
What are these prints called?
Is there an affordable way to print these myself?
Are they expensive to get printed elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## SeanTheDalek (Nov 10, 2017)

For some reason there is no option to upload an attachment so I can't post the picture and I can't find an edit or delete button sorry


----------



## wpdtgpt (Nov 11, 2017)

Like this you may need a very large machine to print directly on the garment, the DTG printer but with large size, then cut for T shirt.


----------



## miguelvalpo (Nov 11, 2017)

full print sublimation


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The shirt in your link was actually printed as fabric, then made into a shirt. Note that the collar is a separate piece of fabric and the pattern on it is out of synch with the rest of the shirt. Printed first, then cut and sewn together.

Yes, printing larger, no matter the method, will cost more than conventional sized prints.

All-over screen printing requires larger screens (and a press, flash, dryer, etc that will work with that size) than a typical print. And the process for handling the shirt is different, as it must be on top of the platen rather than wrapped around it.

If you wanted to use oversized transfers, whether Plastisol or sublimation, you would need a heat press large enough to cover the entirety of the largest garment you intend to print on.

As to uploading an image, see the link under the window where you type a post: Need to Upload an Image? for instructions.


----------



## JohnKlok (Nov 10, 2017)

For best printing you need full print sublimation and a very large machine is needed to print directly on garment


----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

You can try some large machine to print directly on the cloth.


----------

